
Random Agent Spoofer Firefox Addon for Browser Privacy - dannysu
https://github.com/dillbyrne/random-agent-spoofer
======
pnt12
Not the dev's fault, but using youtube was painful with this addon. It
disables 'full screen' for a lot of browsers, which was a pain in the ass.

I wish the addon had an option to select from a sublist of mainstream
browsers. Picking browser one by one would be painfully boring - I ended up
replacing this with Blender.

I'll try it again, though. I quite like it, apart from that annoyance. Kudos
to the dev/devs!

------
J_Darnley
Interesting. I might try it out. I'm not exactly hiding in a crowd right now.

Does anyone know what features are missing from the Mozilla version? And does
anyone know whether the other features are likely to interfere with things
like NoScript?

